
Science and Non-Fiction Humble Bundle - EnFinlay
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/brain-wave-books
======
EnFinlay
$1+

Science and Philosophy - Alfred North Whitehead

The Genome - Sergei Lukyyaneko

Mind: A Unified Theory of Life and Intelligence - Frank T. Vertosick Jr.

On Shaky Ground - John J. Nance

Atomic Accidents - Jim Mahaffey

Martian Summer - Andrew Kessler

The Goldilock's Enigma - Paul Davies

Water: The Fate of our Most Precious Resource - Marq de Villiers

$8+

In the beginning... - Issac Asimov

Absolute Zero and the Conquest of Cold - Tom Shachtman

How to Cool the Planet - Jeff Goodell

Louis Agassiz: Creator of American Science - Christoph Irmscher

No Turning Back - Richard Ellis

The Edge of Physics - Anil Ananthaswamy

The Boy Who Played with Fusion - Tom Clynes

X-15 Diary - Richard Tregaskis

Essays in Science - Albert Einstein

A Devil's Chaplan - Richard Dawkins

$15+

The Canon - Natalie Angier

Earth: An Alien Enterprise - Timothy Good

The Sphinx at Dawn - Madeleine L'Engle

Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman - James Gleick

Unnatural Selection - Mark Roeder

Chaos: Making a New Science - James Gleick

Dinosaurs Without Bones - Anthony J. Martin

Strange Angel - George Pendle

Farewell to Reality - Jim Baggott

Moon Shot - Jay Barbree, Alan Shepard, Deke Slayton

Seven Elements That Changed the World - John Browne

Time Travel in Einstein's Universe - J. Richard Gott

